# Question about Prop-1 controllers



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I am wondering if one would activate a washing machine solenoid. This is advanced for me, but I thought I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

The Prop-1 will trigger anything from 5 VDC to 24 VDC, including relays to control 110 VAC, so it can definitely trigger a washing machine solenoid. Also check the forums at www.efx-tek.com for more info. Once you go Prop-1, you'll never go back (seriously...will change your haunting life forever).

L


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Liam! So do you connect the valves to the screw connections on the controller? If so, isn't there a ground wire for each prop? How does the connections work? Do you have a bunch of wires running to each prop?

I'm excited thinking about controlling my props automatically! I hope I can grasp this process!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

NO!!!

You cant connect AC current directly to the Prop1. You have to use an AC/DC relay between the Prop1 and valve. You connect the Prop1 to the DC side of an AC/DC relay. Connect the hot leg of the AC to the valve and the common leg of the valve to the AC side of the relay and from the relay to the AC common.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

So what type of relay would I need and how much are they?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Go to a local radioshack. Pick up a 12 volt relay(or whatever voltage your runnign the prop-1 on). There will be 12 volt input, to make trigger the realy, then there will be 3 sets of contacts. That would be where you would hook up the washing machine solenoid, on one set of the contacts, just as you would wire an inline switch.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...Price/RSK/00000600/00000999&parentPage=family


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I know the image is small, but I will try to explain. This is an image of the bottom of the exact Radio Shack relay that was discussed in this thread. It is item # 275-218. You have side A and side B. Each side is for a seperate load (prop) that will activate at the same time when DC voltage, in this case 12VDC switched using the Prop 1. When power is applied to terminals 7 and 8 the coil will activate. With this particular relay, it is a DPDT or a double pole double throw. This means is can control two loads using one 12VDC switched power supply. In the image you have 1, 3, 5 on the A side of the relay and 2, 4, 6 on side B. Lets say I want to control prop A and I want it to activate when the Prop 1 triggers the relay. I would connect the Hot side of the AC 110 circuit to the hot wire of the prop. The common wire would be connected to terminal 5 and the common from the prop would be connected to terminal 3, which is NO or normally open. When the relay is supplied with 12VDC across terminals 7 & 8, the relay's coil activates and completes the connection between terminal 5 and terminal 3 and triggers the prop. Now, lets say I want to turn a light off when the prop is activated. I would use Side B and again, the Hot 110 VAC would be connected directly to the light and the common would be connected to terminal 6 and the common to the light would be connected to terminal 2 which is NC or normally closed. So, in this example, when the PROP 1 is triggered and supplies 12VDC power to the relay, the prop connected to Side A will activate and the light connected to Side B will turn off. Once the 12VDC power is taken away, the reverse will happen.


----------

